# Datamarine S-200DL Deph Sounder replacement



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

I'm replacing my Datamarine S-200DL depth sounder with a ST-60 Raymarine.
I will need to leave the existing transducer in until I haul out for maintenance in the Fall and fortunately I found a thread within Sailnet that had some really good info on resusing older transducers.

I hate to tear out my old instrument until I have all the proper wiring and connections; does anyone know what type of transducer cable does the Datamarine S-200DL used? 

Thanks 
Patrick


----------



## bahamamon (Jan 12, 2011)

*datamarine S200DL*

Are the dimensions of your replacement unit similar to the Datamarine unit which you are replacing? I have the same inoperative unit. Only the audible alarm works, no digital display.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Give these guys a call.

DMI Marine, Inc.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

I never did keep the Datamarine transducer; replaced them both. A S-200DL Datamarine depth finder had a 4" diameter opening but the ST-60 is a square but larger unit, and difference install. With care, install can be done without any patching. 

Much better depth finder also the 5' shallow alarm does not go off while I'm in 40' of water. That usually gives you a immediate scare then your quickly realize you're in deep water and it's your faulty instrument.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

I just looked at an old S-2oo DL and 4" sounds right. The ST-60 is square, but the hole is round, smaller than 4".


----------



## AERCEN (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing like reviving a 4 year old thread.
Will a Raymarine ST-60 cover up a round hole left from the previous installation of a Datamarine S-200DL?


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm quite confident that the datamarine hole is a good bit bigger than for an ST60. Maybe not an inch, but not far from it.
Had the Datamarine on previous boat, and ST60 now.


----------



## AERCEN (Jan 25, 2008)

ggray,
Thanks for your input.

I may have to shop for instruments based on who has the largest bezel rather than which is the best or has better features and price. Buying gauges and instruments simply because they are LARGER is not what I had in mind.
I guess my other option will be to cover both holes with a decorative piece of teak and re-drill for the new instruments.


----------



## WoobaGooba (Oct 16, 2012)

I replaced all my Datamarine Corinthians with B&G Tritons. The install required fabricating square 1/8" G10 mounting adapters to mate the Tritons with the Corinthian openings in my bulkhead. The G10 was painted an off-white to match the gel coat, you can barely see the G10 plates between the bulkhead and the instruments.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Starboard can be machined/rabbeted to fit into the old hole, leaving a low profile 'cover' into which you can install the new RM units. I did this when replacing an older round Signet DS with a RM ST40 unit. Made it work with the original signet transducer, too!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a datamarine wind unit for sale, great condition but no mast head wind thingy, just the unit


----------

